# 2012 Deposits of Dikhololo



## ira g (Mar 15, 2011)

We have e-mailed our credit card info to Dik and have followed up with the finance staff and the week deposit staff  but have failed to receive a reply. The weeks have not been deposited with  RCI nor has my credit card been charged. Not representative how good DIK staff has been over the last few years. Anyone have their 2012 weeks deposited?


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 15, 2011)

ira g said:


> We have e-mailed our credit card info to Dik and have followed up with the finance staff and the week deposit staff  but have failed to receive a reply. The weeks have not been deposited with  RCI nor has my credit card been charged. Not representative how good DIK staff has been over the last few years. Anyone have their 2012 weeks deposited?



I received a reply after 10 days from DIK (last Friday).  Haven't seen it deposited in RCI yet though.


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 15, 2011)

Is that First Resort management Co. ?

The same one that is screwing with Seapointer.

They have my Lowveld Lodge and I have been trying to pay
ahead my levy's so I could bank my weeks. 

I have sent 2 emails and no responce. :annoyed:


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2011)

Skatduder said:


> Is that First Resort management Co. ?
> 
> The same one that is screwing with Seapointer.
> 
> ...



No.  Fortunately Bullfrog Lamont has not taken over Dik, although he tried to last year but was succesfully fought off.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 16, 2011)

*RCI deposits*

My two DIK weeks were showed up in my RCI account this morning.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 16, 2011)

What tpu's were assigned to the weeks?


----------



## JoyC (Mar 17, 2011)

1 bed = 14; 2 bed = 17


----------



## shar (Mar 18, 2011)

I have tried faxing last night and this morning but it is notbeing received ont he other end. Fax signal comes on but then comes up line error. Using same fax number I have used for several years. Anyone else having this problem?

Shar


----------



## suskey (Mar 18, 2011)

I have sent  2 emails..no response to either.

Susan


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 18, 2011)

What is the correct email contact for Dikhololo for paying levy?


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 18, 2011)

Travel Mania & Ira, I would send an email to TheSpecialists@rci.com


----------



## ira g (Mar 18, 2011)

jmn1212 said:


> Travel Mania & Ira, I would send an email to TheSpecialists@rci.com



It is premature to send an e-mail to the specialists until Dik charges my credit card. I don't understand what the problem is this year. I sent them an e-mail with my credit card # over two weeks ago without them charging the card. IMHO DIK had the best people processing MF payments until this year.Is DIK following the path of many other SA resorts, MF's increasing at double digits percentages and lack of customer services?  Is it time to get rid of DIK?


----------



## tome64 (Mar 20, 2011)

*DIK Deposits*

I did receive a reply from DIK with the information on my 2012 deposit.  Also,
my credit card has been charged, $323 for 1 BR, as I authorized.

Using the information in the reply, I tried to make a space bank deposit but was unable because the unit number was not in the RCI data base for DIK.
Is this because there is a diffrence between RCI Intl. and RCI USA data?
So with the Unit number I have, I'm not able to deposit!  

If I remember correctly, in the past DIK did the deposit directly, and maybe I should just wait and see what happens.  The unit is a "Y" designation which isn't a choice
in RCI.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 20, 2011)

Was your card charged directly in dollars or was in rand converted to dollars?

This is a significant issue, as many airlines, hotels, and others now offer to charge in other currencies like dollars as a ''convenience'' but they do so generally at awful exchange rates.  It is much better to have the charge come to your card in local currency, as Visa or Mastercard or Amex will convert it at interbank mid-market rates, which are generally the best you can get.  The local merchant conversion does not even save you the 2-3% ''foreign transaction fee'' that many cards charge, as this is imposed regardless of the currency used if the charge was outside the US.  Of course, if you have Cap One, there is no foreign transaction fee to worry about.

If it was charged in rand, your card statement should show the number of rand charged and the conversion rate applied.  If not, Dik has probably done its own conversion or had its own bank do it, and likely at a bad rate.  If they have done this without asking, members should be upset.  Hotels are notoriously one of the worst places to change money anywhere you travel, and I cannot imaging that a timeshare would be any different.

Many airlines in Europe do this now, and you have to be careful as some of their websites make it hard to find, and if you do not find it and uncheck the box they have thoughtfully already checked, you get screwed on exchange rates.


----------



## suskey (Mar 22, 2011)

I just received an email from them and they deposited a Jan 2013 week. WHat is going on??????

Susan


----------



## Laurie (Mar 22, 2011)

January 2013 is part of their 2012 year; sort of like a fiscal year that doesn't necessarily end on Dec 31.  It just means you have longer to use it!


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 23, 2011)

tome64 said:


> Using the information in the reply, I tried to make a space bank deposit but was unable because the unit number was not in the RCI data base for DIK.
> Is this because there is a diffrence between RCI Intl. and RCI USA data?
> So with the Unit number I have, I'm not able to deposit!



I had a problem with my deposit, one of my two weeks was not initially deposited.  On the receipt from DIK, one of my weeks was listed with "RCI", and this one did get deposited to RCI.  But on the other with, it showed "*RCI Intl*", and it did not get deposited.  I pointed this out to DIK (natanya@dikhololo.co.za), she corrected it, and it has now been deposited.


----------



## ira g (Mar 25, 2011)

It is now three (3) weeks since I sent my original note with my credit card info to DIK. They still have not charged my credit card nor deposited my 2 weeks with RCI.  Is it time to let DIK take back the weeks as they serve no purpose if we can't deposit and use these weeks? I also see that current TPU is diminished for most SA timeshares. It is surprising that I am willing to pay my MF and they are not grabbing these fees.


----------



## ira g (Apr 12, 2011)

*Finally!!!!!*

   My 2 weeks were finally deposited after I sent notes to the Specialists in South Africa as well as another note to Dik.It has taken from March 4th until April 12 to pay my MF and have the weeks deposited. Hopefully they will get better at processing especially that we are trying to prepay MF, which is pretty unusual in today's times.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 14, 2011)

ira g said:


> My 2 weeks were finally deposited after I sent notes to the Specialists in South Africa as well as another note to Dik.It has taken from March 4th until April 12 to pay my MF and have the weeks deposited. Hopefully they will get better at processing especially that we are trying to prepay MF, which is pretty unusual in today's times.



. . . and as the delay continues, the value of the dollar keeps dropping.  You might want to send them a note with the dollar / rand rate at the date for asked them to charge the fee, and that when they finally did.

What is really screwy is that they have a beginning date for when you can pay the fee.  It would seem to b e to their benefit to get it as early as anyone would pay it, as this would give them interest income.  For the member, it would allow playing the exchange market.  A month or two before Dik opened up for paying levies, the rand was well over 7 to the dollar, but they would not take payment then.  There were factors that made that likely to be a temporary spike and it was.  Members were denied the ability to take advantage of it by this totally assinine rule that levies cannot be paid before a given date.  I can see why deposits cannot be made before a date certain given the relationship between peak weeks and school holidays, but this is absolutely irrelevent to paying levies.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Apr 16, 2011)

*Dikhololo 2012 Information*

Hello Ira,

  I believe the delay this year was caused by the increased number of request in March. Dikhololo has 14,000+ owners. Many members e-mailed their info and then e-mailed a couple of more times shortly after to check on the progress. Can you imagine shifting through 10,000 e-mails! Many owners are still trying to deposit their weeks through the RCI site and RCI USA. I presume your weeks are in your account by now and all is well. We have plans to make the process easier for 2013. Meanwhile if anyone needs the banking and deposit instructions we have them posted on our website at www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues. After 30 years in the T/S business I still think there is no questions that Dikhololo is still the best buy with South African timeshares.

   Regards, 

              Scott Riddle


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 17, 2011)

Scott, One of the big problems that is causing the bottleneck on Dik's end and causing worse exchange rate on the member end is this insane policy of having to wait until March to pay.  All of my resorts elsewhere, I can pay as far in advance as I want.  That gives interest income to the resort, but for overseas resorts, it allows me to pay at times the exchange rates are good. This year, there were excellent rates on the rand about two months before the start date for taking payments, but they had gone away by March.  This really stupid policy by Dik is hurting overseas membes who want to take advantage of the best exchange rates not take a gamble on what rates may be in effect in March.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE work to change this!!!!





Scott Riddle said:


> Hello Ira,
> 
> I believe the delay this year was caused by the increased number of request in March. Dikhololo has 14,000+ owners. Many members e-mailed their info and then e-mailed a couple of more times shortly after to check on the progress. Can you imagine shifting through 10,000 e-mails! Many owners are still trying to deposit their weeks through the RCI site and RCI USA. I presume your weeks are in your account by now and all is well. We have plans to make the process easier for 2013. Meanwhile if anyone needs the banking and deposit instructions we have them posted on our website at www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues. After 30 years in the T/S business I still think there is no questions that Dikhololo is still the best buy with South African timeshares.
> 
> ...


----------



## am1 (Apr 17, 2011)

It would be great if we good pay earlier but trying to play the exchange rates should not be the reason.  Everyone says the same thing about gas prices but very few people are currency or oil speculators.  It just happens that the USD has been going down while next year by waiting the USD may be rising.


----------



## HuskyJim (Apr 17, 2011)

Scott Riddle said:


> Hello Ira,
> 
> I believe the delay this year was caused by the increased number of request in March. Dikhololo has 14,000+ owners. Many members e-mailed their info and then e-mailed a couple of more times shortly after to check on the progress. Can you imagine shifting through 10,000 e-mails! Many owners are still trying to deposit their weeks through the RCI site and RCI USA. I presume your weeks are in your account by now and all is well. We have plans to make the process easier for 2013. Meanwhile if anyone needs the banking and deposit instructions we have them posted on our website at www.tradingtime.net > HOT LINKS > Resort Dues. After 30 years in the T/S business I still think there is no questions that Dikhololo is still the best buy with South African timeshares.
> 
> ...



Scott,
Do you think the new TPU for these weeks, of 14 for a 1 BR and 17 for a 2 BR are appropriate?  Not me.  They were at least in the 20's last year.  And with the low availability noted by Carolinian, the TPU should be higher.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Apr 23, 2011)

*Dikhololo Levies Payments / TPU's*

I am working with the resort on a secure method for the US and Canadian owners to pay their levies 2013 levies into a US bank to help with any unnecessary fees. This way you will be able to pay when rand/dollar conversion whenever you feel the exchange rates are best. New deposits with still begin in March. Our devalued US dollar has hurt US owners this past year but that it not the resorts' fault; (write your congressperson)! Maybe our government will get the debt under some control and we will return to our ridiculously low dues.  
   As for the TPU's. While most members are receiving 14 (1bdrm) & 17 (2bdrm) many of the other SA resorts and many US resorts are receiving much less; (8-10). I did battle with RCI in 2009 & 2010 and tried to reason with them to increase Dikhololo's trading power; I couldn't climb high enough up the food chain to find anyone important enough to listen. Since we represent Rayburn Country Club as our Points resort and many of our owner use Dikhololo as Points for Deposit the move to II threat was only a bluff. RCI Points for Deposit values were unaffected. 
   While many other SA resort levies have made them a bad purchases the one thing concerning Dikhololo is that it has the strongest reserve fund of any resort that I know. No special assessments. 
  There are still many excellent exchanges available to the Dikhololo owners one for one. Resorts and times we could not pull before are being offered to us now. I have found that squeezing a short notice exchange into your exchange portfolio can more than balance the number of exchanges we receive in relation to our TPU's/levies.  
   While at the ARDA convention last month I spoke with some RCI internet programmers and they informed me that RCI has new changes coming in October. Dikhololo handles more RCI exchanges than any other SA resort so we will see what the new changes will bring.
   A wise eye coupled with exchange system knowledge still let us us beat them at their game.

   Regards,
                    Scott Riddle


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 24, 2011)

Just for comparison sakes, Sudwala gets 16 for July and 14 for October for my 2011 deposits.  Sudwala July '09, which is still in my account, has 24.  

All in all, not bad and in many cases very competitive with non-SA deposits which can still pay quite a bit more in m/f. But those pesky exchange rates sure are frustrating.


----------



## JackieD (May 2, 2011)

I am getting VERY frustrated with Dikhololo.  I've owned since 2001 and have never had such a hard time.  My cc was charged on 4/6 (I authorized on the form to deposit with RCI).  I have emailed them repeatedly to deposit and even emailed 'The Specialist' and here is their reply:

You will need to direct your request to bank your week to the levy administrators of the the resort, you can e-mail them on the following addresses:  natanya@dikhololo.co.za and smitp@dikhololo.co.za 

which I did AGAIN on April 26th and STILL NOTHING  

Any other contacts??!!??

Thanks


----------



## philemer (May 2, 2011)

Send a PM to Scott Riddle, two or three posts before this one, and I'm sure he'll assist. 




JackieD said:


> I am getting VERY frustrated with Dikhololo.  I've owned since 2001 and have never had such a hard time.  My cc was charged on 4/6 (I authorized on the form to deposit with RCI).  I have emailed them repeatedly to deposit and even emailed 'The Specialist' and here is their reply:
> 
> You will need to direct your request to bank your week to the levy administrators of the the resort, you can e-mail them on the following addresses:  natanya@dikhololo.co.za and smitp@dikhololo.co.za
> 
> ...


----------

